# 69 Crankshaft pulley setup



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi all,

I have a small issue. I didn't take off the crankshaft pulleys so I don't know how they go back on the end of the crankshaft - actually how all three pieces including the reinforcement plate. 

I mean: I have a before picture so I know the single pulley goes on the crankshaft first (behind the double pulley) but I don't know if the reinforcement plate goes between the pulleys or on the crankshaft. I can't seem to find an assembly diagram so any help would be much appreciated!

Thanks in advance, Dan



PS. I didn't paint them so don't hold the lousy paint job against me. i'll be stripping them back down for a repaint.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Dan, the single groove AC pulley, the "843" sets next to the damper, the two groove "842" sets in front of it, the circUlar reinforcement in front of that. Chat soon!


----------



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

Many thanks Roger!!! Much appreciated!!


----------



## Amerature Ed (Feb 14, 2020)

Pinion head said:


> Dan, the single groove AC pulley, the "843" sets next to the damper, the two groove "842" sets in front of it, the circUlar reinforcement in front of that. Chat soon!


----------



## Amerature Ed (Feb 14, 2020)

So can you tell me which side of 843 faces the harmonic balancer? It appears it will go on either way. Thanks


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

flat side to the balancer


----------



## Amerature Ed (Feb 14, 2020)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> flat side to the balancer


THANK YOU!!!!


----------

